# Khám phá ngay cách làm sạch lò vi sóng chỉ trong nháy mắt



## nusy (3/6/18)

*2 cách làm sạch lò vi sóng dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm khi nấu nướng cũng như làm tăng tuổi thọ sử dụng cho thiết bị này.*

Nếu dùng lò vi sóng thường xuyên, bạn sẽ thấy hiện tượng thiết bị này bị ám mùi thức ăn, bám các vết dầu mỡ. Thế nên, việc vệ sinh lò vi sóng thường xuyên sẽ đảm bảo an toàn thực phẩm trong quá trình nấu nướng đồng thời làm tăng tuổi thọ sử dụng.

*Dùng giấm để làm sạch lò vi sóng*
_Nguyên liệu cần có:_
- Một bát thủy tinh chịu nhiệt
- Nước ấm
- Giấm
- Tinh dầu chanh




_Những nguyên liệu cần có để làm sạch lò vi sóng rất dễ tìm và hiện diện ngay trong căn bếp của mỗi gia đình - _Ảnh: Internet
​_Cách bước làm sạch lò vi sóng:_

- Đầu tiên, bạn lấy một bát nước ấm cho thêm 1 - 2 thìa giấm và vài giọt tinh dầu chanh vào. Bạn có thể thay thế bằng các loại tinh dầu có mùi hương khác.

- Tiếp đó, bạn cho bát nước giấm đã pha vào lò vi sóng và quay trong vòng 5 phút. Nếu quá lâu ngày rồi bạn chưa làm sạch lò và có quá nhiều đồ ăn bám bẩn thì khi quay xong bạn nên để yên bát nước giấm khoảng 2 đến 3 phút. Như thế hơi nước sẽ lan tỏa khắp lò và làm mềm những vết bẩn, đồng thời mùi giấm và tinh dầu sẽ khử mùi của thức ăn nhanh chóng.

- Sau vài phút, bạn dùng khăn để lấy bát nước ra khỏi lò. Chuẩn bị một miếng mút để lau nhẹ nhàng xung quanh lò. Khi đã có tác động, các vết bẩn lúc này rất dễ tẩy và mùi thức ăn khó chịu sẽ hoàn toàn bị xóa tan.




_Giấm giúp khử mùi thức ăn còn bám trên lò vi sóng rất hiệu quả - _Ảnh minh họa: Internet​
*Làm sạch lò vi sóng bằng baking soda*
_Nguyên liệu cần có:_

- 1 chiếc bát thủy tinh chịu nhiệt

- 1 bát nước ấm

- Nước rửa bát

- Baking soda: 1 đến 2 thìa

_Các bước làm sạch lò vi sóng_

Đổ nước ấm vào bát thủy tinh, tiếp đó thêm một chút nước rửa bát và backing soda vào. Cũng giống như giấm và chanh, backing soda rất hiệu quả trong việc khử mùi khó chịu còn vương lại trong lò vi sóng.





_Hơi nước sẽ làm các vết bẩn bám lâu ngày ẩm và mềm ra nên rất dễ lau sạch - _Ảnh minh họa: Internet
​Đặt bát nước vừa thực hiện vào lò vi sóng và quay trong vòng từ 2 phút đến 3 phút để khi nước bắt đầu bốc hơi. Sau khi tắt lò, bạn cũng dùng bông mút lau sạch bên trong.

Sau khi thực hiện cách này, chắc chắn, thiết bị nướng của nhà bạn sẽ nhanh chóng sạch sẽ và không còn vương mùi hôi khó chịu nữa.

Với cách thực hiện đơn giản cùng những nguyên liệu sẵn có trong nhà như xà phòng, giấm, nước rửa bát, bạn đã có thể làm sạch lò vi sóng chỉ trong vòng 5 phút.

Hãy thử áp dụng các phương pháp trên để thấy sự thay đổi rõ rệt trong căn bếp nhà mình, đồng thời bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

